# Training Tab Lead suppliers



## Ralph Pitfield (Jan 15, 2009)

I recall seeing a coloured advertisement in one of the gundog/retriever /shooting journals sometime in the last year for various lengths of coloured nylon tab leads.
Can't find the advert -any ideas who makes them.
Internet searches have only thrown up Mendota tabs 16" long.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I got several from Waterdog Supply in Slidell ,La.I think he has a website.They are just the right length.


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

We use these from Lion Country Supply - http://www.lcsupply.com/index.php?p..._new=&nns_special=&search[name]=tab&x=31&y=10 Only $3.95. 

Also Whoa Dog has training tabs. I've never used their training tab but their long lines are the BEST! http://whoadog.com/trainingtab.htm

Sue


----------

